# Couple needed to share BVI charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am interested in a BVI charter mid to late February and am looking for a sailing couple to share same. Probably a 42''-45'' sloop. My girlfriend and I are in our 40''s and live in New Jersey. Lew [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ummmm....

I''d try a 332 exclusive with the Moorings if you wanted to do it just as a couple.

Easy to handle with an electric windlass..

and way too cozy for 2 couples!

Astarte


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you can change your plans to later in the year, you might want to come with us. See our post today about Couple sharing a sail.


----------

